# Snows on the move



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

There showing up in SE Nebraska. 

Temps in the 60's, full moon, south winds. Feb 1st can't come soon enough. :beer:


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

:jammin:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

i hope their is a good snowline this year


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

snowsforlife said:


> i hope their is a good snowline this year


NONE TO SPEAK OF SO FAR!!! :******:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Not good.

http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interactive/html/map.php


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Thats not good..... :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We still have alot of winter left.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

What is not good is this: If you have hunting for many years, you will realize that just like in the fall when they can go from Canada to NE/MO in 1 flight, if there is not a snow line to stop them, they can aslo go from NE to Canada in the spring time. That happened a few years back resulting in a minimal season in the Dakotas.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> We still have alot of winter left.


This is true....but I'm really getting used to not having a snowline in the spring the past 5 years. We're getting really dry out west.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

kaiserduckhelm,
Check your PM's, ive been trying to get ahold of you.
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

DANG

I have seen 2 flocks headed North thru Norfolk now. I am in the ne corner of Nebraska and shouldnt be seeing birds yet.

Im headed out the door right now to scout out a place down in the basins. Hope to not see birds but I doubt it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Very little snow west of Highway 3.

Actually I would rather not have a snow line.That means sheet water.....and MUD bigtime.I'm to old to drag decoys out into a field.I would rather have them use opened up potholes and be able to drive prarie trails and into fields.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

We got about 2-3'' of snow here this morning in Central Wi :snow: :snow: :snow: Feels like winter again.....
Adam


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Snow line we have it now just had a good dumping of 6" of snow on the weekend to add to the other 4" we have a good snowline. The bigger snow falls usually happen in Feb and march. The snow line either makes or breaks the spring migration. The birds will hang around much longer if there is a good snow line just north.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

We've got next to nothing here. There won't be anything stopping them unless we get some more.

Hey Bro, aren't you supposed to be somewhere working on your tan.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes in about 3.5 hours I sure will be :beer:


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

Slow down boys. No need to start to worry about a snow line. Its Jan. 18. I dont care how warm the next several weeks are the birds are still not going to get to the Dakotas before March. You have plenty of time with them down in NE.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

The truth of the matter is that everyone gets so excited for goose hunting that they start to worry about a snow line in January, we all know that 9 out of 10 times the geese move through NE in Late FEB. thats a month away... I mean it is possible that if the weather holds up that the birds could move a little farther north than usual but I wouldn't be too worried about any of that... The snows still won't be in ND until March I am almost positive of that and late march at that.... Alot can happen with this weather business yet... but it is fun to get all excited about the matter in January just to make the days past until we all have a snow goose hunting slaying :lol: Anyways that my perspective on that...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't think anyone really expects a migration into the Dakotas anytime soon, but the fact is we're going another winter with next to no snow. Some good precipitation is needed as we're dry as a bone up here.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I had a dream last night, that I saw a flock of snows flying west of I 29. I woke up and whipped the sweat off of my face. Scared the living shyte out of me!


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

seen some migrators just a few seconds ago around 150 followed by a group around 15 or so some of are areas are starting to hold large numbers of birds I bet they will be moving for the next 15 hr with the tall skys and south wind I know its not the bulk of the birds but they are on the way north we I think we are supposed to get some snow sunday that should slow them down a bit :wink:


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

well never mind did not see anymore untill today and they were going south


----------



## extremehunter (Dec 13, 2004)

is there any way to find out if snows are still down south and will be coming through west central mo anytime in the next month?


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

extremehunter said:



> is there any way to find out if snows are still down south and will be coming through west central mo anytime in the next month?


yes they are south and yes in the next 30-45 days they will be heading north when no body knows look around on this site and do some reading you will find out it depends on weather and snow some are north of you but most are still south


----------



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

OK BOYS i visit this site every yr around this time to get all your wisdom and to get ready for the best time of year the spring migration, I love it all the birds and all the shells i get to burn up. i am going out to the RWB in sutton NE this coming weekend to get the hunting shack open and ready for the big push i look forward to all the reports you fine ppl give and to share alot of good stories, here in NE is my favorite place to hunt the snows cause it seems like they like to stick around here for 10-15 days wow it is exciting i am sure it will be another 25-30 days before any type of real push comes through but the blood is already pumping and ready to go. I have heard scattered reports a few in NE but no #s to speak of. everyone have a great spring migration hunt and keep the good info coming :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Supposedly some have just arrived in South Dakota.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

I overheard someone talking about that also, anyone got the true facts?


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Ah.......I hope not!


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

If they really are in SD i wouldn't expect them around very long.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Its probably just the recruited scout birds finding where the snow line is to tell there buddies..... :rollin:


----------



## sucks-2-bu (Aug 21, 2003)

there is 150,000 birds sitting at grand pass in missouri.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

sucks-2-bu no chance you where in track 3 over the weekend

If so if you went by pool 6 Im not sure if 150k would catch it man their was a ton of birds


----------



## sucks-2-bu (Aug 21, 2003)

yes that was us in tract 3.lots of birds not much shooting


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

well that was me with the big white trailer I want to apologies for being so close to you, seemed far away in the dark :-? . My vote was pool 5 anyway but I got out voted by the guys so I proved my point when we only shot one (nice blue) did you guys do any good on Sat I would have to guess you had you spread out over night or you guys are some early risers one of the two. That is the first time that I hunted on Grand for snows I always hunt off area. I think I will stay off the area for now on


----------



## sucks-2-bu (Aug 21, 2003)

We shot 13 sat. We are early risers. But we only put 500 out but we were lazy. We usually do 1500. Where do you usually hunt? All geese were headed toward waverly, Do you know any one to hunt on around there? We usually hunt around Slater.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

im only 60 miles from SD and report is one of my local "SWEET" fields was holding a couple hundred that were moving thru.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Any new Snow goose reports... where they are at???


----------

